# Line drawing transfers without transfer paper



## SHIRTSQUIRTERS (Dec 8, 2009)

Im an airbrush artist. looking for a way to get a black line art transfer using regular copy paper in my printer. Transfer paper doesnt work for me, i cant paint on the glue is leaves. i need something else, the cheapest way if anyone knoes of a way, thanks in advance


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

What about doing a line art drawing by hand, then scanning it and cleaning it up with photoshop or illustrator? You'd then be able to print it out on the transfer paper.


----------



## SHIRTSQUIRTERS (Dec 8, 2009)

you missed the part about i cant use transfer paper in my art. thanbks anyway


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

You can't make copy paper into transfer paper - the glue is what makes it work. You can adapt your art for screen printing, or have the garments printed with a DTG machine. Unfortunately there are some limitations in equipment and medium when you're talking about textile printing, it's not like printing on photo paper.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

Are you trying to get an outline that you would then fill in with the airbrush? If that's what you're looking for, here's a couple options:

If you're doing a bunch of the same image, say you have a character that you repeat and then customize, you could have plastisol transfers of the outlines done up ahead of time and then press them on as needed.

If you're doing 1-offs, you could have the outline cut out of heat-applied vinyl and press that on and then "color inside the lines".

Just a couple thoughts off the top of my head. Hope it helps.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought a pencil from a sewing store that you draw on paper and heat tranfer(or iron) the paper on the fabric and it transfers the drawing lightly, it washes out and an airbrush paint will cover it.

or maybe a heat applied garment vinyl..like thermoflex..and a few others that i cant remember the names of.

or maybe imageclip that is selfweeding.
Im out of ideas, good luck.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I do alot of hand embroidery, and was searching for a similar method to what you need. I came across this tip...I haven't tried it yet, but I've heard that if you make a copy (on regular paper) using a copier that uses toner (as opposed to ink), the design will transfer by ironing on. I don't know if it's permanent though, or if it will wash out.


----------



## sarahtrimbath (Jul 25, 2009)

Just curious if you tried the transfer on regular paper. I'm an airbrush artist and this would be helpful. Something that's just temporary is what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## evilmonkey1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Not sure if this is what you mean but.........I had 300 different car designs in a shop I had. Instead of taking 45 mins to do the design each time it was ordered, I did a line drawing of each and had my screenprinting chick make em into transfers. Upon ordering, I would press the transfer on the shirt and just add color. It cut my time down to 10 mins each. Man those things made alot of money.


----------

